# [New!] mf8+Dayan 4x4 V2 & V3, Dayan Megaminx V2



## Ein (Jan 22, 2013)

【Sorry the megaminx is from mf8 instead of dayan,】
ALL transfer from bbs.mf8-china.com
original post：http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95015&extra=&page=1



Spoiler: Dayan+mf8 4x4 V2,(66mm)



Larger corner cutting, hard to pop.


















Spoiler: Dayan+mf8 4x4 V3,(62mm)



Coming out this month(Jan 2013), Black&White Cubes are on sell now, Limited number(100) of Original Colour cube,Other color version will come out after Chinese Spring Festival.
Lager corner cutting.

















Spoiler: mf8 Megaminx V3



coming out this month(Jan 2013)


----------



## Zeotor (Jan 22, 2013)

Ein said:


> Dayan+mf8 4x4 V3,(62mm)


This one is currently available at HKNowStore and at mf8's store in the original color plastic. It was mentioned in this thread.


----------



## EMI (Jan 22, 2013)

I find it interesting that there is an mf8 Logo on the Dayan Megaminx. Both 4x4 look awesome.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 22, 2013)

That is because it is not a Dayan megaminx


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that there's mistake in post.
This megaminx is a MF8 v3 I think because it looks like the one from hknowstore, and has a mf8 logo on it as mentionet before.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 22, 2013)

Megaminx version two in fact. Pure mf8.

The 4x4 is version 3.

The 4x4 is a dayan/mf8 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jan 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That is because it is not a Dayan megaminx





you are exactly right ! the photo is NOT a Dayan Megaminx....think author was confused ! haha


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [New Coming!!!]mf8+Dayan 4x4 V2&V3, Dayan Megaminx V2*

Very nice XD
People who want see more here:
bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95015

PS:Ein,我刚要搬过来，被你抢先了,好吧，算你狠→_→


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 22, 2013)

Sigh, translation: I just moved here, you pre-empt the Well, count you vicious → _ →


----------



## feifucong (Jan 22, 2013)

我一直想搬这个贴，网速不给力啊。。。


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd like to see a review of the Dayan/mf8 4x4 v3. Could it be better than SS4x4v4?


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [New Coming!!!]mf8+Dayan 4x4 V2&V3, Dayan Megaminx V2*



feifucong said:


> 我一直想搬这个贴，网速不给力啊。。。



你应该换个新电脑了 lol

translate
feifucong:I just want move these pictures to here,but my computer is too slow to do it
Tong Haiwu:You should buy a new computer lol


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it will be better than SS ;]


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [New Coming!!!]mf8+Dayan 4x4 V2&V3, Dayan Megaminx V2*



mati1242 said:


> I think that there's mistake in post.
> This megaminx is a MF8 v3 I think because it looks like the one from hknowstore, and has a mf8 logo on it as mentionet before.



Yes,your are right,I am a Chinese and I can speak mandrain.I am sure Ein have make a mistake,the megaminx on the picture is a mf8 megaminx V3,not Dayan megaminx V2


----------



## InfiniCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

ok....im slow...soo im confused....whats the difference between the first pictures of the Dayan+MF8 4x4 v2 and the other pictures of a red Dayan+MF8 4x4 v3? is it just the size? does that mean there is already a version 2 for the 62mm? someone explain plz


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it only for me that when on the dayan/mf8 website translated to english, above the creator of Dayan's picture it says "big butts". Aswell as in his signature "The big butts professional magic cube shop".


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 22, 2013)

Goddammit. I just bought a Shengshou.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 22, 2013)

So? We always want more cubes anyway lol


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 22, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Is it only for me that when on the dayan/mf8 website translated to english, above the creator of Dayan's picture it says "big butts". Aswell as in his signature "The big butts professional magic cube shop".



I have been curious and just checked it - you're right - hahah xD


----------



## RubiXer (Jan 22, 2013)

InfiniCuber said:


> ok....im slow...soo im confused....whats the difference between the first pictures of the Dayan+MF8 4x4 v2 and the other pictures of a red Dayan+MF8 4x4 v3? is it just the size? does that mean there is already a version 2 for the 62mm? someone explain plz


If you look very closely at the pieces you can see some differences and the v2 is 66mm while the v3 is 62mm.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 22, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Is it only for me that when on the dayan/mf8 website translated to english, above the creator of Dayan's picture it says "big butts". Aswell as in his signature "The big butts professional magic cube shop".



Haha,let me explain
The creator of this thread is the designer of Dayan whose name is Daqingbao.His ID in that forum (bbs.mf8-china.com,the biggest cube forum in China)is 大烟头,translate it in english means "big butts"(maybe he like smoke XD)
Daqingbao have create the Dayan and design many good cubes for us,thanks to him


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 24, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Is it only for me that when on the dayan/mf8 website translated to english, above the creator of Dayan's picture it says "big butts". Aswell as in his signature "The big butts professional magic cube shop".



I believe that da-yan is two chinese words. da means big, and yan has the same sound as the word for smoke, or cigarette. So the "butt" is referring to a cigarette butt. I think this is right, but someone confirm/clarify?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 24, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> I believe that da-yan is two chinese words. da means big, and yan has the same sound as the word for smoke, or cigarette. So the "butt" is referring to a cigarette butt. I think this is right, but someone confirm/clarify?



Whether it actually refers to cigarette butt doesn't matter very much in the end. It's still funny to think of owning "Big Butt Cubes".


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 24, 2013)

dat 4x4 <3


----------



## Cubikage (Jan 24, 2013)

anyone able to get the attachments for the other announcements? etc:
Rubik's cube of three generations mf8 five

small orbit circle, feel good, Huo boss said a year ago it began to design, mass production in January 2013 sales. Dayan five Cube design generation is almost time. Geese five the Cube generation of contrast, is still a big difference between the foot of the slope of the card as this card foot Huo boss is a little more oblique. 

The the mf8 new Dragonball
mf8 out the regular dodecahedron Dragon Ball series has been well received by Cube collectors' favorite collection Cube treasures. The new Dragon Ball is a 12-axis surfaces deeply five Rubik's Cube, the specific name of what I do not know Bauhinia Dragonball contrast, both rotating lines a bit like



Fourth, mf8 turn positive icosahedral surface Rubik's Cube

Five the, mf8 produced nine order V. Cube - was the emperor! 




im not sure if there are anymore 4x4 pictures, but i hope that someone will be able to attach more pics


----------



## applemobile (Jan 24, 2013)

Dragon ball? Whats a dragon ball? I want a dragon ball.


----------



## Cubikage (Jan 24, 2013)

lol they are some really weird translations but apparently on the thread theres a few new puzzles coming in the near future


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 24, 2013)

Based on the descriptions, I think I've worked some of these out.

"Rubik's cube of three generations mf8 five" New MF8 3x3 maybe?

"small orbit circle..." No idea at all on this one

I would say that the dragonball is the Pyraminx Crystal + Starminx curvy cut hybrid. Source:http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=24966

And the "mf8 turn positive icosahedral surface Rubik's Cube" Is the Eitan's Star. Source: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=24948

"Five the, mf8 produced nine..." Mf8 9x9?!? Its possible I suppose, but probably wrong


----------



## EMI (Jan 24, 2013)

BTW, just found the one year old "New Dayan+Mf8 4x4" thread. It was supposed to be released march/april 2012. Here is a comparison of the old and the new photos: No difference!


Spoiler: Images



*Old:*







*New:*


----------



## benskoning (Jan 24, 2013)

EMI said:


> BTW, just found the one year old "New Dayan+Mf8 4x4" thread. It was supposed to be released march/april 2012. Here is a comparison of the old and the new photos: No difference!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images
> ...



I thought the cube looked familiar.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 24, 2013)

Any confirmation on the release date of these two puzzles?


----------



## RubiXer (Jan 25, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Any confirmation on the release date of these two puzzles?



Don't you think if there was it would've been posted here? Stop with the useless questions people...


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 25, 2013)

RubiXer said:


> Stop with the useless questions people...



Sorry for the useless question, I just wasn't sure if I had missed it, thats all.


----------



## EMI (Jan 25, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Any confirmation on the release date of these two puzzles?



First post of the thread...


----------



## EMI (Jan 25, 2013)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=1173

Available in black now - "Testing video available in 24hours."


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 25, 2013)

Me gusta white


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 25, 2013)

I sure hope they show it doing slice moves!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 25, 2013)

mmhmm very nice


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine should be arriving tomorrow or Monday based on recent HK packages.


----------



## ncube (Jan 25, 2013)

so, is the difference between the v2 and v3 just size? I don't see any differences in the pieces


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 26, 2013)

ncube said:


> so, is the difference between the v2 and v3 just size? I don't see any differences in the pieces



They are different. Some differences I can see are:
-The edge pieces on the black cube have an extra bar in the center that the red ones don't
-the center pieces on the red have a thin extension that the black ones don't have
-The pieces on the black one are rounded at the corners, whereas the red one is more like a zhanchi (straight-cut)


----------



## EMI (Jan 26, 2013)

And here it is


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks!!

Uhmm.. wild request: can you do slice moves with it without locking?


----------



## EMI (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, it's not my video, I wish it was. It's just the video by 51mf I was reffering to in my last post^^


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

Owhhhh sorry bout that. hehe.
Hopefully when someone gets it they make a vid with doing slice moves


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems to be a little locky.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

That is all a matter of proper tensioning (at least with the bigger SS cubes it is); too loose and it locks.


----------



## Zeotor (Jan 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Hopefully when someone gets it they make a vid with doing slice moves


The following 51morefun video shows slice moves on the primary color on. (At least, I think it does. My computer's going so slow it makes dial-up seem fast.)






51morefun also has a video up of the primary color mf8 megaminx v3. Link.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

Double slices indeed. I really wonder about this since the ss 4x4 both versions lock when you do slices.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine has just arrived.

1st impression, disappointing.

It turned up unlubed so I fully disassembled it and rebuilt it while lubing.
I dialled in the tensions for about half an hour and just can't seem to find a good all rounder.

The inner layers are smooth, the outer layer is catchy and as a result so are the slices.

=(

I shall update if I get the cube tensioned just right but at the moment I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

So the outer layer according to you has not improved compared to the previous version dayan/mf8?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 2, 2013)

Worse than the 6.6, better than the 6.0. Hasn't popped yet.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 2, 2013)

Although this cube looks very sexy, I think I've given up on ball cores.... I just can't seem to get tensions right or something.
Who am I kidding, I'm totally buying this.


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 2, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Mine has just arrived.
> 
> 1st impression, disappointing.
> 
> ...



I don't have this cube in my hands, but I was expecting that it will be locky, because of the pieces.
Maybe it will be getting better with solves, but I think that it will lock up quite often even after breaking in.

I'm kinda worried about the PanShi - because it also have different pieces that can cause lock ups.

We'll se.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 2, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Worse than the 6.6, better than the 6.0. Hasn't popped yet.



On revision worse than the 6.0.
I just cannot find a tension where the outer layer is usable.

Let's hope the 6.7 or V are awesome.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 2, 2013)

Any ideas what exactly is causing the locking? Do you think it might be modded to make it better? Looks like the corners might have the same issue as those on the Dayan megaminx with the outer parts catching on the centres, is that the case? I really want this to be a good cube.


----------



## ncube (Feb 2, 2013)

I have an idea about the locking. I think it's because in the 2x2 core, those pieces aren't rounded. As a result, when the outer layers want to cut, the 2x2 cannot cut with it. So, I guess to counter that one could do the Florian mod on the 2x2 pieces. I'm kinda worried though.
edit: if only dayan used their new 2x2 in progress for the internal 2x2...


----------

